# Pritchett Auction-O'Neill, NE-30 April



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

HAY EQUIPMENT•FARM & RANCH AUCTION​
If you are looking for some really nice hay equipment...John Deere round balers, John Deere tractors, New Holland tractors, International tractors, John Deere Swather, New Holland Swather, Rowse rakes,grain cart, drill, snow blower, Kosch trailers, and much more...check out the flyer at the site below.

Date: Friday, 30 April 2010
Time: 11:00 AM
Location: From O'Neill, NE; 7 Miles east on Highway 108 to 500 Avenue,
8 miles north to 880 road and 1 mile east~watch for auction signs.

Auctioneer: Tesler Auction Service -- Tasler Auction Upcoming Sale


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks James. If anyone has any questions you can reach me by email or my cellphone. 402-340-0890. J.J.


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

How did the auction go?


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

are sale went well.


----------

